# More Escambia Bay side-scan pics from 01/08/2012



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

A few more pics for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

some of these look familiar


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow no telling what u will find out there..many ships still lost out there


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I know what the first 4 are but the last three have got me


----------

